# Lab Test fine but have hyperthyoidism symptoms



## theta69 (May 4, 2017)

Hello,

Two months ago I woke in the middle of the night with my thyroid swollen. A few days prior to this I had a sore throat and a low grade fever for a day. I tested negative for strep. I had an ultrasound done and they found two nodules one 1.2 cm on right and one under 1 cm on the left. They did a biopsy on it and it came back negative for cancer. There is a small cyst on the 1.2cm nodule. The ENT doctor believes that the thyroid got inflamed and possibly caused the nodule to hemorrhaged. He said that it could take a few months for the body to absorb the blood. They have run tests and results are:

Free T4: 1.0 range .6-1.7

TSH: 1.05 range .40-4.20

Cortisol AM 11 range 6.7-22.6

I am having a lot of acid reflex, heart palpitations, can't sleep for long, severe anxiety/fear, fatigue, muscle weakness (sometimes), weight loss from not eating as much because of acid reflux. Been taking Zantac and has helped some but still get acid reflux. It seems like I have a lot of hyperthyroidism symptoms but the test comes back normal.

I guess my main question is how long will it take my body to absorb the blood and reduce the swelling? Has anyone else had this happen to them? Thank you for any help or thoughts.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

It's hard to put a time frame on the absorption.

While your TSH is in good range your FT-4 is on the low side. Thyroid symptoms often overlap and it is not uncommon to have hyper symptoms when you actually are hypo.

1.1-1.425 is 1/2 - 3/4 of range for your FT-4. Most people feel best with a FT-4 pushing 3/4 of range. Your result of 1.0 would mean your thyroid levels are hypo.

If this is the only FT-4 teast you have ever had run, I would suggest getting another in a few weeks and if it does not have a higher result to consider asking for a low dose of thyroid hormone replacement.

Did they run any antibodies testing to include TPO, TSI or thyroglobulin?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I would also ask for a Free T3 test. With your good TSH but low-ish FT4, it would be good to see what your FT3 looks like.


----------



## theta69 (May 4, 2017)

Thank you for your reply. I have had 2 other FT-4 tests done over the past two years and they were .9 and 1.0. So, it looks like I've been running low for a little while. Which explains a lot. I've had these symptoms off and on for a while but never this bad or this long. I guess maybe the nodules starting growing and caused the symptoms to worsen?

No, they didn't run any antibodies testing of TPO, TSI or thyroglobulin. Should I ask for these? What do they test for?

Thank you for your help....


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

The TSI, TPOAb, TGAb tests are all antibody tests that can help figure out if you've got autoimmune issues going on. I'm guessing you've probably got some of those since your FT4 is low and your TSH is fine. Antibodies can skew those results and give false readings that can look okay while you still feel bad.


----------



## theta69 (May 4, 2017)

I don't see any on those listed on my lab report. Just the following....

TSH with Reflex to Free T4

Result.....TSH Value 1.03 Range.40-4.20

Assay, Free Thyroxine-Blood

Result..... Free T4 Value1.0 Range .6-1.7

TSH 3RD Generation-Blood

Result....TSH Value 1.05 Range .4-4.2


----------

